# Which was your first console ever?



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2019)

I’m curious. Mine was a GameCube this is why I searched for the bios for nintendont. Tell me tell me tell me!!!

Edit: First game was Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Seriel (Jan 24, 2019)

Original GameBoy with Pokémon Blue! Wasn't the latest and greatest at the time (I believe that spot was claimed by the GameBoy Advance but it ended up being the DS by the time I caught up to speed with emerging tech) but my siblings wanted me to start from the beginning and work my way up like they did, and I'm kinda glad they did; that sense of technology slowly improving as I completed various games and grew up was quite rewarding and exciting. In fact its still happening today.

An edit: 
If you haven't noticed yet this focuses on handhelds, that's because at heart I'm always a handheld gamer though I did play some home consoles along the way!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2019)

Seriel said:


> Original GameBoy with Pokémon Blue! Wasn't the latest and greatest at the time (I believe that spot was claimed by the GameBoy Advance but it ended up being the DS by the time I caught up to speed with emerging tech) but my siblings wanted me to start from the beginning and work my way up like they did, and I'm kinda glad they did; that sense of technology slowly improving as I completed various games and grew up was quite rewarding and exciting. In fact its still happening today.
> 
> An edit:
> If you haven't noticed yet this focuses on handhelds, that's because at heart I'm always a handheld gamer though I did play some home consoles along the way!


That’s a great console! I just bought a used one and I realized emulators are not even a liiiiiiiitle bit close to the full game boy experience


----------



## Seriel (Jan 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> That’s a great console! I just bought a used one and I realized emulators are not even a liiiiiiiitle bit close to the full game boy experience


Yeah, I still have a soft spot for the original GameBoy (And my copy of Pokémon Blue, which is around somewhere in my bedroom), emulators are cool but the true experience is something special.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2019)

A PlayStation 2.  First games I remember having for the system were _Shrek 2, Burnout 3: Takedown_, and _The Spongebob Squarepants Movie_.  I remember sitting down to play it for the first time and randomly mashing the buttons on the controller, because that's what I had seen people do in cartoons.  While my tastes shifted to be a little more Nintendo-oriented over the years (particularly around the 8th grade, right around the time I got a 3DS), I was glad to be able to play some PS2 exclusives like _Gran Turismo 3_ and the _Kingdom Hearts_ games as a kid.

Prior to getting a PS2, I was big into educational PC games and spent a lot of time on my parents' old Windows ME desktop; not sure if that qualifies as a "console" or not, though.  Was especially fond of the _Reader Rabbit_ games.


----------



## Navonod (Jan 24, 2019)

SNES with Street Fighter 2.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 24, 2019)

Game Boy with a Hong Kong roms cart.  Mortal Kombat was one of the games on it.  Terrible port, but I played the hell out of it for ages.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 24, 2019)

That I owned? silver gba sp


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> I’m curious. Mine was a GameCube this is why I searched for the bios for nintendont. Tell me tell me tell me!!!
> 
> Edit: First game was Super Mario Sunshine


It's still piracy even if u owned said console


----------



## Moon164 (Jan 24, 2019)

This






And I'm very grateful for this '' Famiclone '' because it was thanks to him that a child of the 2000s can meet classics from the 80s / 90s like MegaMan, Contra, Super Mario Bros, Kirby, Ninja Gaiden and among others


----------



## Stwert (Jan 24, 2019)

Being ancient, mine was an Adman Grandstand MK3 Pong clone. Though first “proper” console with interchangeable cartridges was the almost as ancient Philips Videopac G7000.
(Still have them, along with all of my other systems.)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2019)

My SNES with Yoshi's Island


----------



## Greymane (Jan 24, 2019)

Playstation 1, i cant remember what my first game was, however most of my memories of playing are either digimon world games, or brave fencer musashi.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Gameboy Pocket from Nintendo's second wind of marketing around '97. Infinitely better screen than the OG Brick, better battery life, and pocket sized! Home console? The PSOne. The actual "PSOne" the smaller redesign, since it was out after the time of the Gamecube and that was what I really wanted but NOOOOO.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2019)

SNES with Super Mario World. I have no idea when I got it as I was really really young (4-5)


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 24, 2019)

One of those Game & Watch handhelds back in the 80's (don't remember exactly which...Yes I'm that old)


----------



## DBlaze (Jan 24, 2019)

I think the first thing I came in contact with was the atari 2600, although my parents swear that it wasn't that. Though everything I can remember matches exactly what the atari 2600 had and looked like.
So unless there was something identical back then in the 80's, I don't know what it was.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2019)

hiroakihsu said:


> One of those Game & Watch handhelds back in the 80's (don't remember exactly which...Yes I'm that old)


Same I had the donkey Kong one and the Legend Of Zelda.


----------



## duwen (Jan 24, 2019)

My first was one of these, back when it was the hot new thing...




...yeah, I'm a lot older than most of you.
After that it was a home micro rather than a console - a 48k ZX Spectrum (which I still own), and I didn't own another console until the Megadrive came out in the late 80's. Since then I've owned multiple consoles from each generation.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jan 24, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Same I had the donkey Kong one and the Legend Of Zelda.



Now that I've had a moment to think about it I think I had some of the earlier ones (Firemen and Octopus)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2019)

DBlaze said:


> I think the first thing I came in contact with was the atari 2600, although my parents swear that it wasn't that. Though everything I can remember matches exactly what the atari 2600 had and looked like.
> So unless there was something identical back then in the 80's, I don't know what it was.


When the Atari 2600 first game out it was called by the name of Atari VCS (Video Computer System) perhaps you had an early model and that is why your parents are confused.


----------



## Slackot (Jan 24, 2019)

The Gamecube with Luigi's Mansion, Super Mario Sunshine and Melee. I have many fond memories with it. RIP my Melee disc.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 24, 2019)

I didn't get a console for a long time. I grew up on SNES, N64, GBA, and DS games with emulators.
My first console was a New 3DS that I got when I was 14.


----------



## Bullseye (Jan 24, 2019)

I had a PC before any console. After some time asking for it I got a GBC as my first console ever. My brother and me got a Sega Megadrive a few months before the next generation came out. Still ended up playing it a lot with my brother and friends.

I always kept on going back to the PC (when it was quite hard to install games, apply patches, etc) and to the GBC.

Edit: based on release dates we first got the Megadrive, but it was shared console. The GBC was truly my own console.


----------



## MockyLock (Jan 24, 2019)

Mine was an Atari2600, bought in very late of 80' (or early 90'). yeah, that late.
Else, my firts videogame was an handled LCD : Ghosthouse by Bandai :

I still have it !


----------



## Issac (Jan 24, 2019)

The first one I properly owned myself was a silver Game Boy Pocket. I got it along with Link's Awakening and a Smurf game for my birthday or Christmas, can't remember. 
My older brother had the NES and SNES that I played before I got my very Game Boy though, so my first console that I played was the NES


----------



## xYuunax (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Raverrevolution (Jan 24, 2019)

Mine was the Atari 2600.  My cousin gave it to me when he got an NES.  I then got that for Christmas the year after.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2019)

The first console I ever played as a kid was a SNES.

I think the first console I was ever personally given was a Gameboy Color.

And the first console I ever bought, with my own money, was the original XBOX I think  It was after the 360 came out, and after our first XBOX my dad got died. They were super cheapo at Gamestop, like $50-$70 at the time, so I ended up just buying a replacement with my own money.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 24, 2019)

If it counts as a console, it was Coleco Head-to-Head Football, I think. Or Atari 2600. I got one in 5th grade, one in 6th grade, can't remember which was first. My cousin got Atari Pong a year before I got the 2600 and I was jealous until it ruined their TV.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 24, 2019)

Game boy color.


----------



## Flame (Jan 24, 2019)

Mine was Sega mega drive with Sonic 1

my mum threw it away awhile back. brought another mega drive with sonic 1 recently


----------



## Chary (Jan 24, 2019)

A model 1 Sega Genesis with Sonic 2. My mom gave it to me when I was a kid, and it's what started my love of video games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2019)

Game & Watch (Goldcliff or Zelda, still have them + several more)


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2019)

PC master race  ;O; 

The first game-capable device we actually owned was an Atari 800 XL, and then x86 devices ever since. 


My first console was the Pokemon Yellow edition Gameboy Color. 


The first consoles I played were the GameBoy and NES.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jan 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> I’m curious. Mine was a GameCube this is why I searched for the bios for nintendont. Tell me tell me tell me!!!
> 
> Edit: First game was Super Mario Sunshine


Atari 2600.

edit:First game? mmm maybe Berzerk or Yars Revenge.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 24, 2019)

Sega Master System. I still have it too.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 24, 2019)

duwen said:


> My first was one of these, back when it was the hot new thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to know there’s at least some other oldies around here


----------



## Empu1 (Jan 24, 2019)

I was just 4 and a half years old when I got this for Christmas and I've been gaming ever since then


----------



## weatMod (Jan 24, 2019)

Atari 2600


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2019)

Empu1 said:


> I was just 4 and a half years old when I got this for Christmas and I've been gaming ever since then


is that a double cartridge?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2019)

N64.
First console I played was NES, first game I ever played was Astroids.


----------



## Empu1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> is that a double cartridge?



Absolutely. There was also another version of it that included three games instead (Super Mario + Duck Hunt + World Class Track Meet) but I didn't know that one existed, because I never even saw it at the time!


----------



## Dust2dust (Jan 24, 2019)

My first console was a Sega Genesis (bought in 1990). It came with the packed-in game Altered Beast, and the first game I bought was Alex Kidd in the enchanted castle. Yeah, I know, don't ask me why.   But I had been gaming for a few years already on my Atari 800XL computer. I still enjoy a good game of Star Raiders, even nowadays. An absolute classic.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 24, 2019)

First console I played was I think the Atari 2600 (although it's possibly the Intellivision since I don't know when we bought it).  But, if it was the 2600 then the first game I played was probably Pitfall (although I remember playing Raiders of the Lost Ark a lot).

First console I bought was a Gamecube specifically for Metroid Prime.


----------



## McBing (Jan 24, 2019)

First Console I played on was my Brother NES. 
Then I got a Gameboy for my 4th birthday with Tetris (Because I kept stealing my brothers') 
But my first own  console was a N64 I bought with my own money.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 24, 2019)

Mine was Atari 2600. My dad brought it home and we played dragster and keystone cops


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Jan 24, 2019)

First console ever was the Nintendo DS (the Phat version to be exact). First game I ever had was New Super Mario Bros. I was six or so and I was waiting to see the Optometrist. I was extremely bored and didn’t have anything to do, so my dad gave me his DS and let me play the new Mario game. I loved it and played the crap out of that game. I never beat it until around 3 years ago, though. My second ever game was the sequel to that game, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, for the Nintendo Wii. I remember very little of my first play through of this game, but I do remember always playing Co-Op with my mom. She beat the game when I was at school one day, and said that the last battle was against a big scary dragon (Bowser). Not 100% sure, but that was back when disc backup loaders were a thing, so that has a very high chance of being a pirated copy of the game. The first console that I had bought myself was the DSI Mario 25th anniversary edition.

TL;DR My first console was DS, first game was New Super Mario Bros. DS


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 24, 2019)

Commodore 64 with extra speed cardridge (ram) and tapedrive, and two grey joysticks (i thought they only had one button).
 as for computer,
a Super Nintendo for console


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2019)

Pure Console - Sega Mega Drive (Magnum Set with 2 Controllers + Sonic/Super Hang On/Columns/World Cup Italia 90)
Game/Homecomputer Unit (what ever) - Atari 800 XL with Dataset + 1 Atari Joystick + Pole Position Cassette.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2019)

All consoles are great!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> All consoles are great!


Virtual boy LOL


----------



## Eddypikachu (Jan 25, 2019)

The first console I played was a Pokemon color with pokemon red but the first console I owned that was mine personally was a purple gameboy advance with Donkey Kong country <3


----------



## qqq1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Intellivision. I remember Masters of the Universe, B17 Bomber, Burger Time, and a couple others.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 25, 2019)

If you consider a C64 a console, then that. Otherwise a Famicom.
I usually played on my cousin's Atari 2600 before that, though.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 25, 2019)

qqq1 said:


> Intellivision. I remember Masters of the Universe, B17 Bomber, Burger Time, and a couple others.


Same


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jan 25, 2019)

First system I remember was an NES, we had a commodore, and atari's before that, but I vaguely remember using them before getting an NES, pretty sure those were my dads, we had the infamous atari ET cart, and the Zelda game&watch as well. Yes, I'm getting old!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2019)

woah this thread was already viewed 1000 times!


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 25, 2019)

PS1 (9002), some time at the age of 5 (don't think it was a birthday or christmas), I think the idea was my mom's... but I preferred having my dad play games and watch him rather than do so myself 

and of course nobody in the family knew what a "memory card" was, which became a problem with the 2nd game (Hot Wheels Turbo Racing) we got the next day: (1st was The Smurfs, the platformer)


```
CHECKING FOR
MEMORY CARD(S)
PLEASE DO NOT
ADD OR REMOVE
A MEMORY CARD
AT THIS POINT
```


```
VALID
MEMORY CARD
NOT FOUND
[RETRY]
[CONTINUE]
```

Nobody of us knew English, it was not obvious that you could scroll down from Retry to Continue (the brackets aren't in the original text and only the currently selected option blinks), so those 2 screens were all I saw for the first 40 minutes or so  

Many years later I found out the European version of HWTR crashes when loading a certain track...

Also, a then friend of mine (I don't even remember who he was) came visit me with his PS1 and 50 games (most of them pirate), he gave me one and of course I couldn't figure out how to run it, until I got a PC and found out about ePSXe 



The first console I personally chose was a GBA SP in 2003, with Pokemon Crystal (the last one ever stocked by that supermarket)... much of my elementary school history was in that game


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> PS1 (9002), some time at the age of 5 (don't think it was a birthday or christmas), I think the idea was my mom's... but I preferred having my dad play games and watch him rather than do so myself
> 
> and of course nobody in the family knew what a "memory card" was, which became a problem with the 2nd game (Hot Wheels Turbo Racing) we got the next day: (1st was The Smurfs, the platformer)
> 
> ...


if it was the last copy you were lucky


----------



## Milenko (Jan 25, 2019)

Sega Master System with F1 World Grand Prix and Alex Kidd built in


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 25, 2019)

Nintendo Wii.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 25, 2019)

damn i'm jelious of you old timers first console i owned was a first rev snes first computer was an Apple 2GS (space quest 2 Vohauls revenge was my thing) and first handheld was Gameboy


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2019)

My first console was a GBC, then I got a N64. Had a lot of fun with both. I got a SNES later on, thanks to my mom buying one used, and love that one too. But most of my favorite childhood memories were from playing Banjo Kazooie and Pokemon games on GB(C)/GBA.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a fond memory of my earliest childhood growing up with the NES. Played Mario Bros. 3 a fuck ton. I liked some other games like Ninja Gaiden (a hard sonofabitch), Boulder Dash (one of my favourites) and Tetris (Tengen version ftw).
I don't exactly remember what happened to that NES nor the games, but it vanished some day without any real reason, I assume at the time they were sold for food or something (we were rather poor at the time).

A few years later the first console I actually owned was a Gameboy Pocket (little fucker has eaten so many AAA batteries (: ), which was, funnily enough, given to me by some girl I knew in school, with a cart of Pokémon Silver. Sadly the cart itself had battery issues (didn'd know why the saves didn't survive most of the times), it was still a lot of fun to experience my first Pokémon game from a gifted handheld 

Some years later I owned a GBA SP, that I used so much it ended up worn out from use, lmao. Served nicely for hundred of Pokémon gameplay, I might have cumulated over 600 hours from 3 carts, that without including the few GBA games I had a few years later, when the L and R triggers didn't work anymore  Kingstone Fusion in Minish Cap was impossible, and it was required to progress, hahaha.

Both the Gameboy Pocket and the GBA collection were sold around 2009 so I could afford a Nintendo DS and A few games, later my first flashcard the DSTT. This was amazing at the time.

Eventually for multiple personal and familial problems, I've lost, sold, got taken, even stolen, most of these again. The DS has given me enough spare cash to buy myself a PSP 2000 in 2011, and that was the last acquisition I could afford until 2013, mainly due to family bullshit, and stressful work eat sleep routine that lasted until around mid 2015.

Moving out in early adulthood, I managed to retrieve most of these games and now I own a pretty (dusty) respectable collection of various retro games and consoles.

I sorted my life in a way and bought games and consoles en masse, growing a massive collection relatively quickly.

In fact, as I type this I'm sitting at my table, with a Atari 2600 conveniently modded with composite and stereo, having an Harmony Flashcard on top for music making purpose


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 25, 2019)

mine was the wood-grain atari there. My grandmother bought it for herself but allowed me to play it from time to time. First one I got for me was the nes. First one I bought with my own money was one of the gameboys I think (advance or colour maybe).

My only memory of my dead brother is his helping me beat zelda 2. so I kind of have a thing for that game and console.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jan 25, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> I’m curious. Mine was a GameCube this is why I searched for the bios for nintendont. Tell me tell me tell me!!!
> 
> Edit: First game was Super Mario Sunshine


I cant remember, it was ether the Wii or the Xbox 360.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 26, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Both the Gameboy Pocket and the GBA collection were sold around 2009 so I could afford a Nintendo DS and A few games, later my first flashcard the DSTT. This was amazing at the time.
> 
> Eventually for multiple personal and familial problems, I've lost, sold, got taken, even stolen, most of these again. The DS has given me enough spare cash to buy myself a PSP 2000 in 2011, and that was the last acquisition I could afford until 2013, mainly due to family bullshit, and stressful work eat sleep routine that lasted until around mid 2015.
> 
> Moving out in early adulthood, I managed to retrieve most of these games and now I own a pretty (dusty) respectable collection of various retro games and consoles.



That's roughly my gaming history of the same years too...

Original DS broke, was abroad for my birthday and my mom bought me a Lite while I was away, it was an import model and the junk replacement charger didn't fit, exchanged it, slot-1 broke after a week, exchanged it and soon after bought an original R4 (still have the receipt and box!) (and discovered Animal Crossing which ended up being the only series I care about enough to collect it), then it got stolen from under a car seat (it wasn't visible, and the GPS next to it wasn't touched... hmmm)

I ragequit and traded almost all of my DS games to friends, mostly in exchange for GBA ones (and told my mom that if she wanted to buy a new console, it should have been a Wii, with the brand new City Folk of course) - all of this was in 2008

That was my only major console for 3-4 years (though in the meanwhile I obtained 3 broken original DSes for nearly free and assembled a working one out of them: yes it's a model with adjustable backlight  but for the above reason I had no games)

PC (er, Mac, but x64 anyway) gaming was next (you know this basically meant Minecraft); I think that game is partially responsible for my earliest online friendships (including THAT qwertyoruiop that many on PS4 forums currently hate)...

Then, I finished high school, became a legal adult, and started the university life - you know, going to The Big City unattended and with respectable savings from the teen years: next year an used media/electronics store opened, you can imagine the consequences!
Between them, eBay, and comic expos (and "regular stores" for a couple of them), I must have bought 12 consoles in 4 years!! (a couple have been sold, especially given I have owned five 3DS-compatible consoles...)

Mostly for the entertainment value of refurbishing and hacking them (I'm especially proud of the launch PS3 which I delidded), and while giving Sony a chance caused me to discover the Everybody's Golf series and some more, now I have something that's not exactly the pirate's syndrome...

I'm actually richer than I was before all these purchases (for unrelated reasons) but my floor and drawer space is asking for a break!


----------



## Asia81 (Jan 26, 2019)

Iirc, it was an N64 with a football game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Sega Master System with F1 World Grand Prix and Alex Kidd built in


was that actually possible?


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 26, 2019)

Sega Genesis with Mortal Kombat. I hardl played it, though. The first game I really played was Spider Man on PS1.


----------



## Milenko (Jan 26, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> was that actually possible?



I got it with F1, and it had Alex built in


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 26, 2019)

Atari 2600


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 26, 2019)

An old Dot Matrix GameBoy and a copy of Pokémon Yellow. I remember I beat the Elite Four and Champion my first time in the middle of my 7th Grade History class


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2019)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> An old Dot Matrix GameBoy and a copy of Pokémon Yellow. I remember I beat the Elite Four and Champion my first time in the middle of my 7th Grade History class


did they suspend you or did they made a takeaway?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i remember sneaking off my house to play mario party 2 and 3 with a friend on the n64


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 26, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> did they suspend you or did they made a takeaway?


Nah, they didn't catch me, fortunately  . I probably would have been really bummed out if I got it taken right after beating the game, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2019)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Nah, they didn't catch me, fortunately  . I probably would have been really bummed out if I got it taken right after beating the game, lol.


heehee


----------



## Coto (Jan 26, 2019)

I was given a Nintendo NES when I was 7 yo, also I also got an atari xl800 and I kinda started coding in that one, but the "know how" of circuitry , or other stuff led me to research things when I was very little, IIRC I was dismantling and fixing TVs and radios when I was 4 yo


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2019)

Coto said:


> I was given a Nintendo NES when I was 7 yo, also I also got an atari xl800 and I kinda started coding in that one, but the "know how" of circuitry , or other stuff led me to research things when I was very little, IIRC I was dismantling and fixing TVs and radios when I was 4 yo


I really want to get myself a 800xl sometime. Too bad these things are getting expensive.


----------



## AndreTrek (Jan 26, 2019)

A Brazilian limited edition 1998 World Cup SNES with a golden controller. As for games, it came with Super Mario World, International Superstar Soccer Deluxe and Super Bomberman.


----------



## bitjacker (Jan 26, 2019)

c64


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 26, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> I’m curious. Mine was a GameCube this is why I searched for the bios for nintendont. Tell me tell me tell me!!!
> 
> Edit: First game was Super Mario Sunshine


My first console was the Texas Instruments TI99/4a in 1981.  After that it was the Atari 2600.  Then the NES.  Then Super Nintendo.  Then Playstation 2 (skipped N64 and Gamecube).  Then it was PS3.  Then I took about a 10 year haitus from consoles and mostly played PC games.  Then I got back into consoles and bought a Wii U.  Hacked the Wii U and had almost every game Nintendo has ever made to date.  My last console to date is a PS4 on 5.05.


----------



## SG911 (Jan 26, 2019)

The original Nintendo entertainment system.


----------



## Rioluwott (Jan 26, 2019)

A Famiclone with a lot of games but i only remember 3
Super Mario Bros.
Used to play it a lot but i always lost at level 8-3 never got to see the final level since the console broke
Circus Charlie
Mario Bros. but instead Mario and Luigi i played as a red or green Teletubbie
there where a lot of games on a cartidge and when you took the cartidge there were other games built in, that console made me like the retro games so im grateful 
If we are talking about original consoles then my first console was a GBA with a baseball game i still have it somewhere


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 26, 2019)

The Joystick 30-in-1. It was probably one of the most worthless plug and play games ever but dude as a four year old I had so much fun.
Literally half the games were lawn mowing games and Pole Position clones tho

also a picture of it


Spoiler


----------



## ars25 (Jan 26, 2019)

My first console was by a technicality was a Snes but, the first console i was able to play was the Nintendo 64. Boy was it fun especially when my family gave me the 3rd party controller with turbo for mario party


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2019)

sadly, younger people are getting consoles like the ps4 and dont appreciate old school consoles


----------



## Bullseye (Jan 28, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> sadly, younger people are getting consoles like the ps4 and dont appreciate old school consoles



No, this new consoles will be their old school consoles in the years to come. We just saw the start of it. Their feeling will be the same as yours as time goes by..


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 28, 2019)

being only 13, my first console was a PlayStation 2. The first game was Crash Twinsanity.


Man, I love the soundtrack.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 29, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> sadly, younger people are getting consoles like the ps4 and dont appreciate old school consoles



Some do, even though my nephew has a Switch and an Xbox One, he loves it when they visit us and he gets to play some of my collection, even back to the Atari 2600.

I’ll grant you, not everyone will. Having being spoiled with today’s realistic 3D worlds. Not everyone will look past the basic graphics of the old systems and just enjoy the gameplay.


----------



## ryguy2010 (Jan 29, 2019)

My first console was the Colecovision. My grandparents gave it to us for Christmas. I remember playing Q-Bert and Smurfs.


----------



## elm (Jan 29, 2019)

ryguy2010 said:


> My first console was the Colecovision. My grandparents gave it to us for Christmas. I remember playing Q-Bert and Smurfs.



Colecovision was my favorite console when I was a kid.
I also loved The Smurfs & Q-Bert, also Donkey Kong played just like the arcade and Jumpman Jr. & Squish'em Sam was my favorites too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My first memory of a console in our household was the Artari 2600, I remember playing Pac-Man for hours on that thing.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 29, 2019)

ryguy2010 said:


> My first console was the Colecovision. My grandparents gave it to us for Christmas. I remember playing Q-Bert and Smurfs.



Of all the systems I've owned through my life (and still have them all) the ColecoVision is one I never had. But I do want to buy one for my collection, so I keep an eye out for a decent one t a decent price.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 29, 2019)

If interested in the Colecovision, do not get the At Games Flashback version (sort of goes without saying).  The controls are okay but at least a few games run slow/fast and have garbled audio; I've heard it uses a system on a chip.  There was some work to replace the ROM chip to play other games, but AFAIK that's no real generic solution.  A shame otherwise because in some ways I prefer the Colecovision to the Atari 2600. :/


----------



## Stwert (Jan 29, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> If interested in the Colecovision, do not get the At Games Flashback version (sort of goes without saying).  The controls are okay but at least a few games run slow/fast and have garbled audio; I've heard it uses a system on a chip.  There was some work to replace the ROM chip to play other games, but AFAIK that's no real generic solution.  A shame otherwise because in some ways I prefer the Colecovision to the Atari 2600. :/




Cheers for the heads up. For expanding my system collection I’d never consider anything but the original hardware.


Don’t get me wrong, I do use emulators and occasionally, but that would normally be just if I’m away from home and only take my Switch or Vita with me.

Growing up and having the majority of systems from the 70’s onward, I just don’t think anything compares to playing on the original systems. That’s why I still have all of mine.


Emulation, at least good emulation, on a good system has the potential to do amazing things. Beyond even what the original hardware was capable of. But for me, nothing beats the original hardware, it’s controllers and a good CRT TV. It’s just how they were meant to be.


I do have NES/SNES Minis, PlayStation Classic and the latest AtGames Mega Drive and I’ll probably buy a C64 Mini. But those are just for the sake of collecting (can’t help it ) they’re all still in their boxes, where they’ll likely remain forever.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 29, 2019)

Mother Fucking SEGA Genesis with the Sonic 2 game included; '93, bitches.

Buuttttt, I got Game Gear for my b-day in '94. Sonic Drift.


----------



## ryguy2010 (Jan 30, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Cheers for the heads up. For expanding my system collection I’d never consider anything but the original hardware.
> 
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I do use emulators and occasionally, but that would normally be just if I’m away from home and only take my Switch or Vita with me.
> ...



The Colecovsion was the first system to have the steering wheel (for the game Turbo). Also they made an adapter for playing Atari 2600 games. Atari tried to sue, but failed.


----------



## Yan3 (Jan 30, 2019)

GameCube with prime 1 and thousand year door


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 30, 2019)

my uncle got me a nes with stadium events, duck hunt, mike tysons punch out, and the original mario bros when i was extremely young i got a few more games over time, ninja turtles, contra, castlevania, excitebike, battletoads.


----------



## CORE (Jan 30, 2019)

NES Super Mario Bros and Super Mario Bros 3.


----------



## ELY_M (Jan 30, 2019)

atari then nes system.  I own every nintendo system even the virtual boy one lol


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2019)

I was handed a charcoal Ags-101, the only game i had at the time was my dad's Super mario world (for gba ofc), when he went to Korea, I got a 200-1 games cart (cause those are legal over there). I was especially happy, cause all of my siblings got the 100 model(without the backlight), one day the screen broke, I want to fix it, but screens are so exspensive nowadays ;-;


----------



## mariopepper (Feb 1, 2019)

I had no console until 19 years old. Just a week after my birthday, I won PlayStation4. I was so happy and at the same time could not believe such an event. I got PS4 mystery box and still playing it. By the way recently i boutght FIFA19 on my ps and it is awesome! Without doubt


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2019)

Don’t let this thread die guys!


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Don’t let this thread die guys!


Why? Is it that important ?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2019)

Yan3 said:


> Why? Is it that important ?


Yes it is my first popular thread


----------



## Yan3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Yes it is my first popular thread


Oh I understand, but everything has an end man.


----------



## FarisMarie (Feb 7, 2019)

First console I owned was a DSi XL and the first game I played was... Purr Pals
...I was 9 and clueless


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2019)

My first video game was an Atari 2600, Sega Master System (temporary disliked), then NES (permanent), SNES, N64, Game Cube, Sega Saturn (temporary disliked) then Sony Playstation 1 (permanent), PS3, PS4 and now Nintendo Switch.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 7, 2019)

Had two Game & Watch consoles ("Fire" and "Mario's Cement Factory" - previously owned by my brother), but my first real console was a Nintendo 64 with Diddy Kong Racing.


----------



## fiis (Feb 8, 2019)

Thinking back, I don't even think it was an authentic console, but my first console was when I was like 6-7 and my dad brought home some Nintendo console loaded with games. Mario, Duck Hunter, Tennis and so much more. It was amazing, having my sister press pause as I jumped over a pit in Mario and I'd just watch Luigi go straight down and die.


----------



## matthi321 (Feb 8, 2019)

n64


----------



## Cyan (Feb 8, 2019)

I can't remember, but should be around 1984, I was 6.
either :
- game and watch (boxing 1984, I still have it and it's working, or octopus 1981), or a game&watch-like spiderman game.
- Thomson TO7, in multiplayer LAN setup ! (my First Stylus ever)
- Yeno. Too bad, I decided to throw it away when I was a kid. it was too much "for kids".


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 8, 2019)

I think it was a Nes or Genesis cant remeber what I played first.


----------



## CoolStarDood (Feb 8, 2019)

Mine was the Wii. My dad won it in a raffle at work, like a month after it came out. I was literally 2 when that happened, but my earliest memorys of it (4-5) were Lego Star Wars the complete saga, Lego Indiana Jones, SMB1-3, Donkey Kong, and Yoshi (the NES puzzle game *kinda* like puyo puyo).

Add to that a decade or so, the letter U, and a interest in Mario kart custom tracks, and here we are now.

Edit: its not technically mine, but I'm basically the only one who uses it.


----------



## Moerpundso (Feb 21, 2019)

My very first console was probably N64. It wasn't my own console but actually my older brother's. We sadly sold it several years ago tho Dx


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 21, 2019)

A Zelda limited editon DS with Phantom Hourglass. I was about 2 or 3, and i could read so my dad let me play it. I think that's why I love Zelda so much


----------



## djnate27 (Feb 21, 2019)

ColecoVision w Atari Expansion Module. Visited some cousins in '83 who had one and I fell in love. My step-dad bought me one for X-Mas that year. Donkey Kong, Zaxxon and Venture were some of games I spend my weekends playing.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 21, 2019)

Well if we are going to play it like Veho lol then mine was a Gateway 2000 with Windows 95 and Magic School Bus Explores the Earth. 
I bought my first console, a black/gray GameBoy Pocket that came with Donkey Kong Land 2. Hell of a first game, especially for a handheld. Ambitious. 
The first home console I owned was a PSOne with Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2.


----------



## AtsuNii (Mar 6, 2019)

My first console was the Atari 2600, loved the thing, still hate myself for not having it anymore


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 6, 2019)

Family had a Coleco Telstar as early as I can remember (before age 3 even) but it was only hooked up every now and then. 

FIrst cartridge system for the family, my dad bought an Intellivision along with most of the sports games... I did get a bunch of non sports games over those early days though. Dad sold it and all our games to family friends near the end of the 80's. Wish he hadn't, those games were all CIB, and still had the overlays.

Mom let us buy a Arcadia 2001 at like a charity sale. It was like an intellivsion (even down to the same exact controllers) but with worse games. Speaking of games, came with a bunch, good thing as I've never seen this or any games in stores. Might even still have this in a pile of junk that resides in the basement, but it hasn't been seen in decades. The games were not CIB and many overlays lost thanks to my sister not ever keeping anything nice (even to this day) and me ignoring it once I got the next system up.

First system that was just _mine_ was a Nintendo (entertainment system). Still works, thanks to blowing on carts all those years (yes it DOES help to blow). It was the Control Deck system with SMB included (not a combo cart with Duck Hunt or anything else, those didn't start for a few years afterwards). Thank goodness it also included TWO controllers (hear that modern consoles?) and a/v cables besides the RF adapter. Now sitting next to a Dreamcast under a desk being used as a HDTV stand in my bedroom,


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 6, 2019)

First was a


----------



## PamelaBanks (Mar 12, 2019)

I started playing my games on the PC.


----------



## toxic9 (Mar 12, 2019)

NES Super Set (4 controllers + adapter) + 3 in 1 game cart (SMB + Tetris + Nintendo World Cup)
I preserve that stuff perfectly in my collection until today!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

Xbox with Halo 2


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 12, 2019)

PamelaBanks said:


> I started playing my games on the PC.


Um PC is not a console


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 12, 2019)

something called.. micro? not sure of the name but it was a black console. (along with it, iirc. we had something where we would shoot ducks on screen, i dont know the name.)
then we had a sega, then a gameboy etc.
gba/psx/ps2


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 12, 2019)

Family? Atari 2600. The old chap did have one of the pong clones before that, but I think it'd gone before I was old enough to play games.
Bought myself? (Well, birthday money!) NES with SMB/Duck Hunt + Zapper.


----------



## Condemned87 (Mar 12, 2019)

My first console was a Atari 2600 JR...   I'm old!


----------



## Paulsar99 (Mar 12, 2019)

Game and watch is my first videogame toy but my very first game console was the famicom with super mario.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 12, 2019)

leonmagnus99 said:


> something called.. micro? not sure of the name but it was a black console. (along with it, iirc. we had something where we would shoot ducks on screen, i dont know the name.)
> then we had a sega, then a gameboy etc.
> gba/psx/ps2


Only console I can think of with micro in it's name is GBA Micro


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 12, 2019)

You forgot the MicroVision :


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

My first console was a Gameboy Advance SP (with backlight!) I got it when i was around 3 with Mario Kart Super Circuit, Wario Land 1, Donky Kong and Super Mario Land. Had really fun with it back then (espcially with Zelda the minish cap <which i "borrowed" from my Sister at the Age of 4>. I still have it and some times i even play with it.



Spoiler: There is it


----------



## aos10 (Mar 13, 2019)

Atari 2600 with strange looking and big joystick(it's different from the original joystick, but better), i think it was pre-loaded with several games.

I think i got it in 1989 or 1990.
The only games i remember playing on it is two games, the first one was vertical shooter airplane.
The second game was hide and seek game, two characters and one start counting and the other hide in any object in the house (sofa, table, etc), i used to play this game a lot with my sister.


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 13, 2019)

atari 2600


----------



## oofio (Mar 13, 2019)

Gamecube with Megaman anniversary collection


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2019)

AtsuNii said:


> My first console was the Atari 2600, loved the thing, still hate myself for not having it anymore


hehe I have one sitting on my table right now, you should come and play some games with me c:


----------



## MushGuy (Mar 13, 2019)

Mine was an Atari 2600 Jr. clone with many games built in. My dad bought it for me for my birthday. Good memories.
It looked something like this (not my video):


----------



## Xzi (Mar 13, 2019)

Well, my family had a PC before I got any consoles, but my grandma bought me and my brother a SNES for Christmas when I was six.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

mine was a PS1 with Croc legend of the gobbos with it
the disc got scratched up so my mom decided to trash the console (with my memcard) instead of the disc
but that was before i understood how it worked

i bought another for 30$ at the local antique shop and i just need to find a new memcard for it


----------



## AtsuNii (Mar 13, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> hehe I have one sitting on my table right now, you should come and play some games with me c:



I think sometime in the future im just getting one again, Dino still has his retro consoles, I need to get mine back


----------



## Youkai (Mar 13, 2019)

C64 and it is still working !


----------



## zxr750j (Mar 13, 2019)

Gamegear with converter for mastersystem


----------



## lembi2001 (Mar 13, 2019)

I remember owning a game and watch but the one that stands out in my memory is this bad boy. I took it everywhere with me. Even took it to Spain on holiday and played it on the coach all the way there. Ran on a 9V battery:


----------



## Robika (Mar 13, 2019)

Sega Mega Drive II - 2 controllers and Sonic the Hedgehog+ The incredible Hulk
First Console I bought myself Game Boy Advance with a Fake Pokemon Ruby.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 20, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> hehe I have one sitting on my table right now, you should come and play some games with me c:



A table sounds sensible, my retro systems are on a series of bookshelves, which is great, until you have to disconnect/re-connect something.


----------



## DanOl98 (Mar 20, 2019)

PS1, and the first game should be *"Tigger's Honey Hunt" *if I'm not mistaken


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2019)

Stwert said:


> A table sounds sensible, my retro systems are on a series of bookshelves, which is great, until you have to disconnect/re-connect something.


I just happen to use it often for audio recording purposes, so it's better suited on the work table.
Although I admit it's far from ideal, hopefully my new apartment will have an appropriate office for such projects.


----------



## Briyoda (Mar 20, 2019)

NDS with Mario 64!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

Mine was a wii with New Super Mario Bros Wii and Lego Batman xD

Since then, some other consoles i've had are a Wii U, a 3DS XL, a New 3ds XL, and a Switch


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 28, 2019)

The original Game Boy. The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening was my all-time favorite title. Still is, for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2019)

ｔｈｅ░ｎｉｎｔｎｅｎｄｏ░ｗｉｉ　（ぱよカ）


----------



## Blaziken99 (Apr 7, 2019)

A classic white DS Lite. At the time I was quite young-and luckily I got one right when they came out so I got to play through Pearl, Platinum, and SoulSilver in my childhood. Replaying Platinum now I don't really understand how 9 year old me was able to beat the Elite 4, but I'm so glad I got into Pokemon as a kid.


----------



## pohaxsf (Apr 7, 2019)

I hade a sega clone from these big box stores.. my first real cosnole was a psp street with grand turismo.. that's why I am trying to run this on switch. and it's unplayable at 1.75.. F..k...


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 8, 2019)

Mostly SNES though I had an NES too. First game I played was Yoshi's Island when I was like 4. First time I properly played a game was probably Mega Man X3.


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 8, 2019)

I believe a PAL SNES.


----------



## retrofan01 (Apr 8, 2019)

Master System 2 with Alex Kidd built in, my birthday present in 1992!


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 9, 2019)

The original GameBoy and SNES


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2019)

My first Console was the Gameboy Color with Asterix & Obelix.


----------



## Mirito (Apr 9, 2019)

The Original Xbox with TY the Tasmanian Tiger


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 9, 2019)

@retrofan01 I wish I had a PAL Master System. Do you still have yours by any chance?

@CosmoCortney uwu


----------



## retrofan01 (Apr 9, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> @retrofan01 I wish I had a PAL Master System. Do you still have yours by any chance?



I gave it to my nephew when I was about 18 but got it back from him a couple of years ago. It's since been souped up with lots of upgrades (RGB SCART output, FM sound, 60Hz etc) and now has pride of place in my living room


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 9, 2019)

retrofan01 said:


> I gave it to my nephew when I was about 18 but got it back from him a couple of years ago. It's since been souped up with lots of upgrades (RGB SCART output, FM sound, 60Hz etc) and now has pride of place in my living room


Pretty cool, you should post a pic sometime. ^^


----------



## Stwert (Apr 9, 2019)

retrofan01 said:


> Master System 2 with Alex Kidd built in, my birthday present in 1992!



Some classic games on the good old Master System. Mines is the original European shape with Hang On built in and the hidden Snail game — which gets bloody hard in later levels.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 9, 2019)

super nintendo and breath of fire ii


----------



## Hayato213 (Apr 9, 2019)

Gameboy Color.


----------



## lordelan (Apr 9, 2019)

Practically a Game Boy. I think Kirby's Dream Land 2 was one of the first games I played on it, along with Super Mario Land 2 and LoLo's Adventure (1 or 2? I don't remember).
If Handhelds don't count, my first console was a C64. If that still doesn't count since it's a computer, my first console was a SNES. 
However the first console I bought from my own money was the Wii (which was stolen by strangers so I bought another one). Then I bought the Wii U and finally the Switch.
Never owned any Microsoft or Sony console.
Also the Game Boy Color was the latest Nintendo handheld I owned. I completely skipped on the GBA and DS until I bought a New 3DS XL (for hacking reasons).

I had plenty of fun with a SEGA GameGear though when I was young. I just had 4 or 5 f*cking games for it but man that backlight was *amazing* back then.
(Unfortunately the batterie consumption was "amazing" as well.)


----------



## D4X (Apr 9, 2019)

Fairly certain mine was either a hand-me-down NES or new Game Boy Pocket (Silver). Can't recall which came first.


----------



## retrofan01 (Apr 9, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Some classic games on the good old Master System. Mines is the original European shape with Hang On built in and the hidden Snail game — which gets bloody hard in later levels.



Excellent - always preferred the design of the Master System 1 but still having my original childhood console trumps that for me (even if the design etc is inferior).


----------



## Stwert (Apr 9, 2019)

retrofan01 said:


> Excellent - always preferred the design of the Master System 1 but still having my original childhood console trumps that for me (even if the design etc is inferior).



Totally agree, admittedly part of it is probably sentiment, you'd expect that. But I still use all of my old systems, even the CD-i lol, which is why I'm glad I kept all of mine growing up. It'd be bloody expensive trying to replace them all now.


----------



## mariopepper (Apr 9, 2019)

xbox2 maybe but I have never had my own console (with the exception of xbox2 which my friend lent me) but my first game console is a virtual reality helmet, as I like to dive into the world of virtual or augmented reality. CV Development company provides such an opportunity to enjoy gaming proccess in many ways and I tried it and got a pleasure I suppose I like playing VR more than xbox or even PS4, that's all.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 9, 2019)

NES With Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt combo pack.

Man, the memories...


----------



## Koen22 (Apr 17, 2019)

The PlayStation 3!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or DS, i actually don't remember


----------



## zomborg (Apr 18, 2019)

Atari 2600 with Combat. 
Unless you count the old original 2 player, wood grain pong system. Lol


----------



## Joom (Apr 20, 2019)

I was actually born into a family of gamers. We owned an NES, a Genesis, a 2600, and a Gameboy. My grandfather owned a video store back in the day, so we had all sorts of home entertainment. We also had a Win95 PC that my dad inherited from his office, so I grew up on DOS classics as well.


----------



## Tarmfot (Apr 21, 2019)

A pong machine black&white.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Tarmfot said:


> A pong machine black&white.



Yay, someone else who started with an ancient system 

I hadn’t used mine in almost 40 years, but I had to hook it up for an article I was writing. Still worked perfectly. Man things were built to last in the old days


----------



## Tarmfot (Apr 21, 2019)

We only now have the second color pong machine. The first one was better.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Tarmfot said:


> We only now have the second color pong machine. The first one was better.



Colour, how posh. We were too poor for such advanced things


----------



## xbmcuser (Apr 21, 2019)

xmas 1977








My first handheld 1978 resolution 11 pixels):


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Apr 21, 2019)

First device of which I could play video games on was an Amiga 500. Not sure that it counts as a console as it was marketed as a Home computer, but they were typically primarily used as gaming machines.

First console which I then owned personally was a PS1 which was bought for my birthday in 1997.  Came with Crash Bandicoot, Battle Arena Toshinden, ESPN Extreme Games and X2.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Cosmic_Link said:


> First device of which I could play video games on was an Amiga 500. Not sure that it counts as a console as it was marketed as a Home computer, but they were typically primarily used as gaming machines.
> 
> First console which I then owned personally was a PS1 which was bought for my birthday in 1997.  Came with Crash Bandicoot, Battle Arena Toshinden, ESPN Extreme Games and X2.



I count all of my old computers (Atari, Commodore, Sinclair, Amstrad, MSX) as consoles, they were as you say mainly used for games, though I did dabble in programming, art and digital video.

Well, normally I just say systems rather than consoles when referring to my collection, because consoles just doesn’t cover it all.

Loved (still do) the Amiga though, so many happy memories with that.

I remember making a golden wedding video for a friends parents anniversary. They were in tears when they saw their old photos and videos they thought they’d never be able to watch again. Such a versatile system (with an add-on or twenty )


----------



## GearCross (Apr 21, 2019)

My first ever console was the Game Boy Color. I remember I had to save up for months to be able to buy it!

But, as the first system I ever played games on, then that title goes to the ZX Spectrum 128k. That was my first foray into the gaming world.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 22, 2019)

If it counts, pc, don't ask which was the first game but I remember playing jill of the jungle, commander keen 4 and 6, wolfenstein 3d and other old classics and even nes games via nesticle.
If this thread is discriminating the master race then gba sp (101 model) with yu-gi-oh dungeon dice monsters and shortly after I bought metroid fusion.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 22, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> If it counts, pc, don't ask which was the first game but I remember playing jill of the jungle, commander keen 4 and 6, wolfenstein 3d and other old classics and even nes games via nesticle.
> If this thread is discriminating the master race then gba sp (101 model) with yu-gi-oh dungeon dice monsters and shortly after I bought metroid fusion.



That would be unfair, I’d include PC if it were up to me. I still remember my very first PC. An Olivetti 386SX, ah how I loved DOS. (No, that’s not sarcasm, I hated Windows to begin with.)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> I’m curious. Mine was a GameCube this is why I searched for the bios for nintendont. Tell me tell me tell me!!!
> 
> Edit: First game was Super Mario Sunshine


im pretty sure my first one was the ds lite


----------



## Langin (Apr 22, 2019)

The Super Nintendo with Mario All-Stars, a Basketball game and a Ice-Hockey game I believe. Had loads of fun with Mario All-Stars and I fondly remember borrowing Donkey Kong Country 2 and 3 from my neighbours.


----------



## hakd88 (Apr 22, 2019)

My first console that I remember having was my DS Lite, it doesen't work though because it got broken in half. (not by me!)


----------



## Stwert (Apr 22, 2019)

hakd88 said:


> My first console that I remember having was my DS Lite, it doesen't work though because it got broken in half. (not by me!)




Convert the bottom half into a GameBoy "Micro", great project to pass the time and a great GameBoy Advance when it's finished


----------



## hakd88 (Apr 22, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Convert the bottom half into a GameBoy "Micro", great project to pass the time and a great GameBoy Advance when it's finished


Sorry, but right when I read this, I bumped it and the screen smashed. (Sorry!)


----------



## UnfortunateLoaf (May 2, 2019)

Ahhh the memories...
It was Agust 23 2010 and my first day in Elementary, it's funny becuse in that time the DSi was among the trends, my cousins had DS Lites(I remember one was pink and had club penguin DS) and other cousins had an aquamarine DSi so I asked one to my uncle, who went to NY days later after I requested it, well the point was that my parents had signed me up for a school I didn't wanted to go to, so to bribe me my uncle gave to my dad a DSi XL Navy blue to get me out of bed on school day. It totaly worked. I remember Playing it during breakfast eating my cereal while stomping on Koopas in World 1-1 of New Super Mario Bros., then i brought to school and made up a good impression with my classmates. It ws the best thing that happened that year.
I remember the first 3 games i got apart from NSMB were: Iron Man 2 (It had a videogame if you didnt knew it), Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions (I miss you friend ;_; ) and LEGO Harry Potter Years 1-4

Fun fact: In November 2016, the person who did the cleaning in my house stole it with Pokémon SoulSilver  Still inside after quitting the job (FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF)


----------



## RandomUser (May 2, 2019)

The original NES, with Dragon Warrior/Dragon Quest, Adventure of Island, and The Adventure of Link. Believe it or not, I didn't even have the first Super Mario Bros. that generally came with the console, however I do own the game now.
Then the Original GameBoy with Tetris.


----------



## 0-volt (May 2, 2019)

Well i have the NES, with SMB3, Metroid, SMB, Nintendo world cup, Yoshi, and the other games that i forget.


----------



## Wallack (May 10, 2019)

A nes!! I started late in this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 16, 2019)

NES with the Track&Field, Duck Hunt, and Mario combo cart.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 18, 2019)

A Nintendo DS Lite
I know it’s boring, don’t judge meh


----------



## Dinoduck (Jul 9, 2019)

Game & Watch Mickey Mouse (I'm so old)


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 9, 2019)

One of those game and watch the came from Japan, but were made in China. I had a red soccer one that had you traverse the soccer field with a player until you scored, while avoiding the ball to exit the field and my brother, a yellow one where one had to cross a river on a balloon.

They were the best presents ever.

Then came a famiclone with 300 games in it (with great games in it, like Contra, Super Mario, Ice Climber, etc) that looked like a SNES.

I truly miss those times. And my brother as well. He had a case of stupid and is now a hopeless mess.


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 9, 2019)

had an NES and SNES technically but never played that. It was mostly for my brother, who was older. I first really started playing with the n64. playing blast corps, diddy kong racing, mario party 1, and Super Mario 64. Also hexen


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 9, 2019)

Do pong systems count? lol but the 2600 would be my first cart based system. Was pretty cool, somehow I ended up with all the old systems people didn't want so I had a ton of stuff as a kid.


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 9, 2019)

I already entered Gamegear as my first console,  but do chesscomputers count?


----------



## Esdeath (Jul 9, 2019)

First console ever was the purple transparent GBC, which was actually my fathers but he never really played with it and came with super Mario land.
First Game I bought with my own money was Pokemon Yellow and first console I got was a GBA SP for christmas.
First Console I bought with my own money was a 3DS Xl with Orcarina of time.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 9, 2019)

An SNES with Super Mario World, I still have it in storage somewhere.


----------



## Stwert (Jul 11, 2019)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Do pong systems count? lol but the 2600 would be my first cart based system. Was pretty cool, somehow I ended up with all the old systems people didn't want so I had a ton of stuff as a kid.



Surely they do, I counted my 70’s Pong game, but like you I added my first “proper” console, just in case


----------



## Mike9090 (Jul 11, 2019)

My first handheld was a ds (my cousin hacked it and that got me interested in hacking) and my first console was a wii


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 11, 2019)

Commodore 64, seems most people on this forum aren't that old seeing the majority of systems listed are newer ones well what i would consider newer ones atleast

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jul 11, 2019)

First console I got was the PS2 with Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy
First handheld was a PSP with Sonic Rivals and Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy


----------



## CaptainHIT (Jul 11, 2019)

Nintendo Entertainment System bundled with Ice Climber.


----------



## Stwert (Jul 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Commodore 64, seems most people on this forum aren't that old seeing the majority of systems listed are newer ones well what i would consider newer ones atleast
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




You get used to it, but there’s a few of us old wrinklies about 

I think of anything around PlayStation/N64/Saturn era, “new” systems


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 11, 2019)

For me, it was an original GameBoy and a copy of Pokemon Red-- That was the first console I ever personally owned.

As of the first one I can remember ever playing, it was a Sega Genesis, and the game was Sonic 2. I don't remember how old I was at the time, but it's certainly the earliest gaming memory I can recall.

Plus, whenever I talk about my early years with family, they're very quick to note that the first games I played were Sonic 2, Columns, and Pokemon Red a bit later.


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Commodore 64, seems most people on this forum aren't that old seeing the majority of systems listed are newer ones well what i would consider newer ones atleast
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


I actually got the c64 mini for my dad as that was what he grew up with and he actually loved it.


----------



## Stwert (Jul 11, 2019)

2Hack said:


> I actually got the c64 mini for my dad as that was what he grew up with and he actually loved it.




Now that just makes me feel old 

I care not though, I got one of those too, but my dad bought it for me  I’ve already got my pre-order in for the next one they are releasing in December, even though I still have my C64


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 11, 2019)

Stwert said:


> You get used to it, but there’s a few of us old wrinklies about
> 
> I think of anything around PlayStation/N64/Saturn era, “new” systems


yeah same here


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 12, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Now that just makes me feel old
> 
> I care not though, I got one of those too, but my dad bought it for me  I’ve already got my pre-order in for the next one they are releasing in December, even though I still have my C64


oh no way didn't know they're gonna release that. I was so upset that the keyboard didn't work when I got it. Guess I'll be getting this one too!


----------



## Lacius (Jul 12, 2019)

First handheld: Game Boy Pocket (for _Pokémon Red Version_)
First console: Nintendo 64


----------



## Stwert (Jul 12, 2019)

2Hack said:


> oh no way didn't know they're gonna release that. I was so upset that the keyboard didn't work when I got it. Guess I'll be getting this one too!



Yeah, it actually looks pretty good, not that mine's likely to come out of it's box, the C64 Mini hasn't. Damn obsessive collector impulse


----------



## Exannor (Jul 12, 2019)

I started out with a gamecube with pokemon channel, sonic adventure 2, and some others that I can barely remember and a gba sp with sonic advance 3, TMNT, and some others because I got rid of the gamecube and the gba sp a long time ago

I later on got a AGB-001 and modded it with a 101 screen and at the time of this post, I have all of the mainline gb through gba pokemon games excluding green.

But if this was about oldest console that I own, I have an atari 2600 and oldest computer is the TRS-80 color computer 2 which are both things that my father used to own.

Now I have them


----------



## Invision (Jul 12, 2019)

A DSi. I don't remember much about it, but I'm pretty sure the first game I played was Super Mario 64 DS.


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 12, 2019)

The first console that was actually mine that I asked for was the original NES with duck hunt/super mario bros.

Before that I would play my Dad's old Coleco, which I never knew about until I started asking for a Nintendo, and it suddenly came out of the back of his closet. Held me over for a couple years though


----------



## Stwert (Jul 15, 2019)

Invision said:


> A DSi. I don't remember much about it, but I'm pretty sure the first game I played was Super Mario 64 DS.



Mario 64 is a great game to start your gaming life with, even on the DSi.


----------



## DSlite2 (Jul 15, 2019)

My first console was the Atari 2600 Jr and my first video game for it was Jungle Hunt.  I was about 5 or 6yrs old at the time and I loved it!  The only other games I had for that system was ET (haha) and The Empire Strikes Back.

It was a short lived experience because I received my NES Action Set shortly after that and it got all the attention lol

It's crazy how fast those 30 years have gone by and where we are at today with video games and consoles.


----------



## raynor_ni (Jul 15, 2019)

I had a colecovision first as a kid. Cant exactly remember the first game. Might have been smurfs.


----------



## Invision (Jul 16, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Mario 64 is a great game to start your gaming life with, even on the DSi.


Yeah, I still play SM64 a bunch now (not the DS version though) since it's somehow still extremely fun


----------



## Zetman (Jul 16, 2019)

Sega megadrive with Altered beast


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 19, 2019)

It was one of these Grandstand TV games with different variations of Pong.. with Mr Mullet himself Kevin Keegan on the box!

I think it was in 1979


----------



## Y0shII (Jul 19, 2019)

PSOne with Final Fantasy IX, sold the psone but I still have the game and it runs great on my ps3


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> mine was the wood-grain atari there. My grandmother bought it for herself but allowed me to play it from time to time. First one I got for me was the nes. First one I bought with my own money was one of the gameboys I think (advance or colour maybe).
> 
> My only memory of my dead brother is his helping me beat zelda 2. so I kind of have a thing for that game and console.


Sorry for your brother.


----------



## Frankbel (Jul 19, 2019)

Atari 2600.


----------



## gird (Jul 20, 2019)

Sega Genesis was my first console and Sonic the Hedgehog was my first game.


----------



## regnad (Jul 20, 2019)

Mine was an Atari 2600, which at the time was called an Atari VCS. It came with Combat, and I got Space Invaders with it from Santa. 

Later I got  an Atari 400, then an 800XL, and that was my precious. After that I stopped gaming for many years, and was eventually pulled back in by DKC and LttP on SNES.


----------



## ELY_M (Jul 20, 2019)

NES and I still have it


----------



## Stwert (Jul 20, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> It was one of these Grandstand TV games with different variations of Pong.. with Mr Mullet himself Kevin Keegan on the box!
> 
> I think it was in 1979



Sounds about right, I started with the older version of this (same thing, different style basically) and that was 1978.


----------



## Thardus (Jul 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> I’m curious. Mine was a GameCube this is why I searched for the bios for nintendont. Tell me tell me tell me!!!
> 
> Edit: First game was Super Mario Sunshine



Awesome. We're a decade apart (console-wise at least). SNES + Super Mario World for me. I still have my SNES and I can still crush Super Mario.


----------



## lilac13angel (Aug 29, 2019)

I originally borrowed my sister’s red Gameboy Color, but then I upgraded through the years to a PS1, and I even remember how excited I was to have a DS Lite.


----------



## mj2017 (Sep 14, 2019)

Family Computer which happened to be not in my possession now because I throw it already which I regret doing - so sad.


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 14, 2019)

mj2017 said:


> Family Computer which happened to be not in my possession now because I throw it already which I regret doing - so sad.


wow not even resell it?


----------



## st4tic (Sep 18, 2019)

mine was a radio shack color computer 3 with 128kb of ram


----------



## Hardline (Sep 18, 2019)

Atari..


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 18, 2019)

first shared console was the NES/SNES (cant actually remember what one came first, we kinda had the both at them same time from what i can remember), first own personal "nobody can play it without my permission" console was an original gameboy with pokemon yellow


----------



## concept8192 (Sep 18, 2019)

I remember having a glacier GBA first, with Pokemon Red, Silver, and this weird Bionicle game. My brother, at the same time, had a white GBA with Yoshi's island. The weird thing is that I remember my GBA more than my second handheld, the DSi. Also, I got a DSi after the 3ds was already released. I know I'm rambling now, I just like talking about my early childhood. On the DSi, the only games I remember having was Pokemon Black 2 and Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## YoshistarBaxter (Sep 23, 2019)

Super Nintendo baby here!  First game was Super Mario World, but the first game I ever bought on my own was Zelda: Link to the Past!  I still have that cartridge from all those years ago, too; it's my personal treasure~


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 24, 2019)

ahh, good ol' 360. (Well that was my dads and we shared it, My REAL first console is probably my RVL-101 Model Wii.)


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 24, 2019)

for me it was SNES. The game I don't remember as I had a lot of cassettes (mostly because my dad had got them before I was born for my brothers)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

Good Question OP!
For context, The first game i came in contact with was the DS Pictochat with some kid while i was being being wacthed over by a babysitter. Ive been entranced ever since!
Context over.
Later got my own DS in the form of a DSiXL and i loved it! I loved playing the kirby games and Flipnote Hatnea the most of all! Another console would be the PS3 back around the early 2010's but my memory is hazy.
So i could say the DSi was my first portable gaming console along with the PS3 as a home console.
Im sorry if this is confusing op, but thank you for letting me comment!


----------



## lisreal2401 (Sep 25, 2019)

SNES
then PS1

First console that was current, PS2 around 2003.


----------



## rustinrj (Sep 26, 2019)

Super Famicom was my first game console.


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 5, 2019)

SNES dk country, I miss you.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Oct 5, 2019)

I don't know if you can call a Binatone ping\pong tv game  a console, but I go far back as the Atari VCS2600 the one with the wood effect case.


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Oct 8, 2019)

PlayStation II was my first.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 14, 2019)

My first console was an old SNES that a childhood friend gave me. My first handheld system was a Nintendo DS (original bulky model). My first "modern" console was a Nintendo GameCube.

Slightly unrelated but the Nintendo Switch was the first console I had purchased with my own money.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 14, 2019)

Well... the very first gaming console I bought with my own money was a NES Action Set (I still own it, almost in mint condition).

Though, the very first gaming console I ever had to play with, was an Atari 2600 (don't own it anymore sadly...).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

This Question goes also for our new Users.
Please be not shy and share your first Video console Experience with us.

Thank you.


----------



## Brizas99 (Nov 19, 2019)

As far as I remember, the first console that I played was the first PS. The crappy quality but it's still nice to remember. But now as I play Final Fantasy XIV - A Realm Reborn, it's a whole new experience. Of course, there is no need to compare


----------

